

The Top Nine "Top 10" Lists on How Startups Should Handle the Downturn - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2008/11/17/how-to-handle-the-downturn-xconomys-top-9-list-of-top-10-lists/

======
biohacker42
Can I flag articles that are not strictly spam but are just reeeeeeeeeeeeeealy
crap?

------
Hexstream
A top list of top lists?

 _Chock and disbelief_

------
gojomo
Maybe we should ban articles with "top [0-9]+"i in their title.

------
bdotdub
Good lord... stop .... with the lists!

------
hugh
Well, that's going straight into my top eight top nine top ten lists lists
list.

------
fallentimes
Wow, that's umm...really low brow.

------
pwoods
Well at leas there are only 90!

